# If you fed your Standard three times a day as a pup...



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it makes sense to keep it at 3/day if it works for her and you. It makes intuititive sense that smaller, more frequent meals may reduce bloat risk. You could also try putting some wet Z/D in a Kong and freezing it. That will keep her busy when you leave her. 

I had to laugh at your description of Z/D. Friends have had to use it for their dogs, and they had the same reaction. It is the ultimate Frankenfood, isn't it?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree - if your schedule permits, there is nothing wrong with feeding 3/day. I feed Henry 3/day ever since he bloated.

Millie is fed 2/day. I fed her 3/day when I first got her at 10 weeks, but she was down to 2/day by 12 weeks.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

How much do you think you feed per meal?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

if it works for you it's AOK. 3x/day isn't that big of del to go 2x/day if your in a boarding situation too. 

Personally i fed 2x aday at 8-12 weeks but i feed raw. she ws on 1x a day at about 5 months.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bella's Momma said:


> How much do you think you feed per meal?


Let's see...

Henry gets 4 oz. raw lamb patty for breakfast, 4 oz. raw lamb patty for lunch, and 1 or 1 & 1/2 cup Nature's Variety kibble for dinner.

Millie gets 8 oz. raw lamb patty for breakfast and 1 or 1 & 1/2 cup Acana kibble for dinner.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

3cups a day?? Woah. That sounds like so much for a dog her size! I mean, 2 cups for Desmond is pretty hardy, and he's 50 lbs. I wonder if it's the food? I feed Orijen and it's so dense... 

I used to feed 3 times a day, but it made it to where Desmond was never hungry! He barely touched his meals because he had them so often and got so much food. I switched it to one meal in the morning (6:00 AM on weekdays, and then whenever we wake up on weekends/days off) and then one meal late at night (usually around 7:00 PM). He gets a cup per meal. It works out perfectly for us, since he is hungry by dinner time and I actually feel way better about the less frequent feedings in regards to health issues. 

If Desmond eats or drinks and then runs around, he always gets an upset tummy or throws up. If I fed him 3 times a day, it would be too much opportunity for him to upchuck. No thanks! That's no fun for anybody.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine get about 1 1/4 cups of high quality kibble twice a day, Vegas was given a small handful three times a day when he was younger until about 4 months (no exact measurments.) The twice a day works best for us.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Birdie said:


> 3cups a day?? Woah. That sounds like so much for a dog her size! I mean, 2 cups for Desmond is pretty hardy, and he's 50 lbs. I wonder if it's the food? I feed Orijen and it's so dense...
> 
> I used to feed 3 times a day, but it made it to where Desmond was never hungry! He barely touched his meals because he had them so often and got so much food. I switched it to one meal in the morning (6:00 AM on weekdays, and then whenever we wake up on weekends/days off) and then one meal late at night (usually around 7:00 PM). He gets a cup per meal. It works out perfectly for us, since he is hungry by dinner time and I actually feel way better about the less frequent feedings in regards to health issues.
> 
> If Desmond eats or drinks and then runs around, he always gets an upset tummy or throws up. If I fed him 3 times a day, it would be too much opportunity for him to upchuck. No thanks! That's no fun for anybody.


Wait - are you talking about me? Millie doesn't eat 3 cups a day! She gets 8 oz. raw lamb patty and about 1 cup of kibble (Acana) daily. (maybe 1 and 1/2 cup sometimes)


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Orijen is different, they are supposed to eat less. 

Jasper eats between 2-2 3/4 cups of TOTW depending on his mood. I still feed 3x a day and will continue, I prefer to feed a smaller meal. He doesn't overeat so some days I'll give him a bit extra if he's interested, and other days he barely touches any of his meals.


----------

